# how big is to big



## farvaszx6r (Sep 2, 2006)

i got this massive intercooler from work 36"x30"x3" so im going to cut it down and put it in 
my car. im thinking of moving my radiator and mounting it there but is an intercooler 
the size of a stock radiator to big .


----------



## slammed87d21 (Nov 15, 2007)

yes it is...............


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Depends on how much boost you plan on running.


----------



## farvaszx6r (Sep 2, 2006)

i want to run 20-25psi


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The larger the intercooler the greater the amount of turbo lag. So you'll want the smallest possible intercooler that can cool the incoming air effectively while eliminating the most lag. 20-25 psi is pretty optimistic, the engine will have to be heavily built.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> The larger the intercooler the greater the amount of turbo lag. So you'll want the smallest possible intercooler that can cool the incoming air effectively while eliminating the most lag. 20-25 psi is pretty optimistic, the engine will have to be heavily built.


No it isn't and no it doesn't.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Of all people I never thought I would hear you say the VG30 does not need to be heavily built to withstand 20-25 psi. I'm sure you know better, you probably just have a fascination with watching people blow up their engines and then telling them how stupid they are. I can tell you right now from personal experience that this is highly inaccurate. The engine will not withstand much over 15 psi for any length of time without some healthy mods. Certainly not without a forged bottom end and much better head gaskets. Not for long, anyway. I suppose if someone wanted to rebuild their engine every week, they would take your suggestion. If the engine is expected to be reliable at this amount of boost, it had better be built to take it. Even the VG30DETT cannot handle that much boost without being modified, so I don't see how you can say the VG30ET can.......


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm also not going to argue with you about what should and should not be done to these cars so don't bother. Anyone who suggests that 20+ psi can be thrown on a stock engine is a fool, period. An even bigger fool is the one who listens to this advice.


----------



## farvaszx6r (Sep 2, 2006)

the question was, HOW BIG OF AN INTERCOOLER DO I NEED to match 20-25psi not if the motor can handle it and if you must know yes the motor is built and no im not going to blow it up. forged pistons ported heads and .060 copperhead gasket are somethings that have been done. I have been runing 18psi for a while,and just thought i take it to the next level to break 12sec in the 1/4 mi 13.4 is my current time 
so can anyone give me useful information thank you


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I was in the high 13s at 16 psi on an unbuilt engine, with no mods other than an open air filter and a homemade boost controller. I did drop the exhaust after the downpipe. And it was on cheap street tires and with an open diff. You have a better engine and an LSD diff, from what I remember of the later Z31s. 18 psi on your engine and with your car you should at least in the very low 13s if not high 12s. Perhaps you might start looking at other things that might be keeping you from being faster.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

What turbo is on your car, is it the T3 or the T25, or have you installed something else. My car was using the stock T3. I think my pics of the car might still be in my gallery somewhere. It was not pretty but it was kinda fast.........


----------



## farvaszx6r (Sep 2, 2006)

13.4 was at sacramento race way in sacramento ca and is the most crappy track in the US a stock honda
civic dx was spinning its wheel yes one wheel in third gear only to run 17.8 lmao. those jack holes wouldn't vht the track for nothing also im running 275 45 17 all the way around and the car is set up for auto cross
not drag if i had the time i'd like to go to a good track so i guess 12s is all that far a way


----------



## farvaszx6r (Sep 2, 2006)

oh and im running a ball bearing t3 that has been ceramic coated


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I had to bog the engine almost to a stall to get going, that's how slick the starting line is at Bandimere. If I could have launched harder, I don't doubt high 12s would have been in my grasp. I was running the same 60 foot times as the AWD guys, that's how bad that track is.........


----------



## farvaszx6r (Sep 2, 2006)

try riding the clutch if your dumping it. it will save you time and wear and tear on the car
i tore a motor and trans mount like that oh and happy thanksgiving to everyone on nissanforums


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I have never dumped the clutch. Been racing long enough to know better than that. That's OK, that was 3 years ago, the car has long since been sold. Gone on to much faster things since then, I now run about 9.90 with my current ride........


----------



## farvaszx6r (Sep 2, 2006)

if your taking about your bike thats apples and oranges my 636 is a blast on windy roads 
but to me theres nothing like taking a corner so fast that all 4 wheels are sliding 
and im talking 10" wide tires a bike just doesn't have that felling


----------



## farvaszx6r (Sep 2, 2006)

oh and no disrespect intended


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

No, you're right, it doesn't have that feeling. To me that feeling was never welcome, it was kind of the same feeling as falling, and so I never got into road racing or drifting with cars. Though I do love drag racing and that's probably all I'll ever do. I don't care much for amusement parks either. But for some reason or another being on a bike is the best feeling. There's nothing quite like being able to pass the car ahead with a simple flick of the wrist..... I'm very familiar with the 636s, it's a fun bike. Probably could toast my 15 year old suspension in the corners. I don't push hard in the corners, too many of my friends have been hurt that way, but my bike is 2nd only to the ZX-11 for sheer speed.


----------



## farvaszx6r (Sep 2, 2006)

well what do you think of 115 to the rear wheel on a 600 and yes i love the fact that a 2hr drive gets cut down to 30min in rush hour


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Must have a couple mods if you're getting 115 on the ground. I thought they only got about 110 stock on the crank. Mine puts 131 on the ground, and thats with a pipe and an adjustable ignitor box. Its kind of like an early version of a Power Commander. 

The 636 would be my weapon of choice if I were in the market for a new bike. Too bad it's been replaced, and I don't care for the new bikes looks, personally. Everybody rides an R6 or an R1, I'd want to be different..... Although my FZR 1000 is a direct ancestor of the R1. If I were going to go all out, I would get a Hayabusa. The ZX-14 looks nice, but the Hayabusa is a proven platform for mods. And I love the Suzuki gearbox, best shifting ever. What do you think of the 636's shifting. I found if a bit stiff on the '04 I rode briefly. The FZR is very slick shifting, for a 15 year old bike. 

Guess we highjacked this thread.......


----------



## farvaszx6r (Sep 2, 2006)

yea i was kinda sad to see 636 replaced with junk the 05 zx6rr is faster then the new zx6r
i loved every thing about my bike except the trans 1k on a new bike and a clutch pack bolt
back out and destroyed the trans they replaced it after a big fight and 4 mouths of waiting 
only to injoy 2th gear miss shifts sucks


----------



## farvaszx6r (Sep 2, 2006)

my 636 mods full m4 race exhaust power commander and dyno tuned and i found out that 
rotating the shift lever 180deg gets rid of the 2th gear miss shift


----------



## farvaszx6r (Sep 2, 2006)

[/IMG][/IMG]
here is a pic


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

2nd gear problems, a Kawasaki tradition. You should get that fixed before you end up having to live with it forever. And it makes it harder to sell the bike. If you rotated the shifter 180, that means your running race shift, right? I'm running that on mine too. Much more positive action going down than up, for sure. Took a little getting used to, though. Nice bike, rare to see a white one. Mine is red white and blue, old school Yamaha colors. I'll post a pic when I get some, haven't taken one yet.


----------

